# Telefonie ohne Splitter?



## Crymes (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo.
Ist folgende Kombination für Festnetztelefonie möglich?

Analoges Telefon - FritzBox! 7390 - Telefondose Mitte (kein Splitter) - außer Haus

Oder geht damit nur Internettelefonie?

Gruß Langsamfalter.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Gehen tut es schon, aber wo ist da der Sinn? (solange du Telefon & Internet von einem Anbieter hast)

Ein Splitter ist doch dazu da, die Telefonsignale von den DSL-Signalen zu trennen....

Edit. Kann halt passieren, das du das DSL nicht nutzen kannst, wenn du telefonierst, da der Splitter fehlt der die Signale trennt...


----------



## Crymes (29. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte den Spliter dann ja weglassen, wofür bräuchste ich ihn denn dann noch?
Vielleicht würde dies dem Ping zugute kommen?


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Ich könnte den Spliter dann ja weglassen, wofür bräuchste ich ihn denn dann noch?
> Vielleicht würde dies dem Ping zugute kommen?


 

Also am Ping ändert das normalerweise nix....

Kannst ja mal testen wenn du Lust hast...

www.speedtest.net


----------



## Crymes (29. Juli 2010)

Ich probierees mal, wenn wir endlich bei O2 sind.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Der Splitter dient dazu die Signale ja zu trennen. Telefonieren geht 100%ig, wenns kein ISDN ist.


----------



## Crymes (29. Juli 2010)

Also hat die FritzBox Aug so was wie einen Splitter eingebaut?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (29. Juli 2010)

Telefon geht, kann aber sein das du störsignale im Hörer hörst.
das das DSl geht, stehen die chancen 50/50, aber besser wird es auf keinen fall.
und was soll das am Ping ändern? du wohnst ja immer noch genauso weit weg wie vorher, von deiner vermittlungsstelle und die paar cm weniger kabel innerhalb des splitters machen nun wirklich keinen unterschied.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. 

Jetzt weiß ich wie du das meinst. Nein, der Router hat keinen Spitter eingebaut. Wenn das Telefon dort angeklemmt wird, sollte nur DSL Telefonie möglich sein. Allerdings habe ich mir nun nicht die Anleitung angeschaut. Es kann auch sein, das ein Kabel vom Splitter zur Box geht und dann erst die analoge Telefonie genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was Du jetzt wie und wo anschließen willst. Das Telefon an die Fritzbox und die wiederum einfach an die Telefondose, oder wie? Wenn die FBox keinen Splitter eingebaut hat, kann DSL natürlich nicht fuktionieren - Splitter wurden ja nicht zum Spaß erfunden  

Und hat die FB denn überhaupt einen Anschluss für Festnetz-Telefonie als "Eingang" ?


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Also hat die FritzBox Aug so was wie einen Splitter eingebaut?


 

Nein hat sie nicht...


Herbboy hat völlig recht... Ohne Splitter kein DSL...


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein hat sie nicht...
> 
> 
> Herbboy hat völlig recht... Ohne Splitter kein DSL...



Ey du Nase. Lies mal richtig 

A) hab ich das schon geschrieben.

B) Geht DSL ohne Splitter definitiv! Und Analogtelefonie auch. Nur nicht gleichzeitig. ISDN geht gar nicht, weil zuviele Störgeräusche 

C) Erklär mir mal warum ich keinen Splitter habe und mein DSL funktioniert 

Nun hab ich in der Anleitung dies hier gefunden: 

Unterstützte Telefoniegeräte
Folgende Telefoniegeräte werden von der FRITZ!Box unterstützt:
• Telefone

– analoge Telefone
– ISDN-Telefone
– Telefone mit integriertem Anrufbeantworter
– Schnurlostelefone (DECT)
– IP-Telefone


Angeschlossene
Geräte
• Telefon

– Anschlussart, über die das Telefon mit der
FRITZ!Box verbunden ist
– beliebige interne Bezeichnung für das Telefon
– Rufnummer, über die ausgehende Gespräche geführt
werden: Mit dieser Angabe legen Sie fest, ob
ausgehende Gespräche über das Internet oder
das Festnetz geführt werden.
– Anrufannahme: Hier geben Sie an, ob das Telefon
auf alle Anrufe oder nur auf Anrufe für bestimmte
Rufnummern reagieren soll.

etc. pp.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Hö? Also ohne Splitter funzt mein DSL zuhause nicht...^^

Hab schon mal einen geschrottet...


----------



## midnight (29. Juli 2010)

Naja also das Telefon geht schon ohne Splitter, allerdings ist das nur bedingt gesund für das Telefon. ISDN geht aber in keinem Fall, da du dafür IMMER den NTBA brauchst...


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hö? Also ohne Splitter funzt mein DSL zuhause nicht...^^
> 
> Hab schon mal einen geschrottet...



Gleich kommt Herbboy wieder und sacht, das ich kein richtiges Festnetz hab (naja, stimmt ja eigentlich auch) ... 

Ich habe eine 7240 und Internettelefonie. Und die FB hängt direkt an der Dose, ohne Splitter.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn?


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Der Geistesblitz kam mir auch grad, das das wohl mit dem Anbieter zu tun haben könnte. Ich bin bei 1und1. Und meckere jetzt nicht, ich bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Hey, ich mecker doch nicht...  Bin auch bei 1&1... Läuft alles super bis jetzt...


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Ich wollt nur schon mal vorgreifen, weil viele gleich den Zeigefinger heben, wenn sie 1und1 hören. Du hast einen Komplettanschluß? Und dann einen Splitter von denen bekommen?


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Jep... Wir haben das 16K-Paket...


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, keine Ahnung, warum das so unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird. Ich hab auch den 16k seit Oktober 09 und wie gesagt, Router an die Leitung direkt, dann Telefone. In meinen Fall über DECT. Welche Box bzw. welchen Homeserver haste bekommen?


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Die 7270... Klasse Gerät.. Und du?


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Den kleinen Bruder. Die 7240 der einzige Unterschied zu deiner, das meine kein ISDN unterstützt.


----------

